# My wee Scully



## joseph_donnelly (May 29, 2009)

I lost my Scully, not that long ago. she was a quite and full of life over her fourteen years together. She was a pain sometime but ill do anything to get that pain back.







[/img]







[/img]


----------



## Beppe's mom (Oct 25, 2003)

what a lovely girl she was!


----------



## joseph_donnelly (May 29, 2009)

thanks


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

i am so sorry to hear about your loss. she was a beautiful dog


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

What a lovely girl and what a beautiful soul shines through those noble eyes. I am so very sorry for your loss of your wonderful girl. You can see in her face that she was so very aware of how much she was loved and how she loved you in return.

Run free sweet Scully


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

I am so very sorry -- what a pain it is for you to have to go on without her!

My heart goes out to you!

And how beautiful she was -- these eyes! 

You've been so blessed with 14 years.. I wish the same for our dog(s)!

Tanya


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

What a beautiful girl. I am such a sucker for a grey muzzle.

If you go to our web site, http://www.shepherdrescue.org and go to The Rainbow Bridge section, you will find some wonderful poems and essays that are very comforting. My very favorite is the one called "Living Love".

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

RIP Scully, beautiful girl.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> </span> Such a happy face she had. Love the picture of her with the toy! i am so sorry for your loss. Cherish your memories of her.


----------



## tobey (Dec 31, 2002)

What a sweetheart. Scully was gorgeous. I'm still unable to look at my photos without bawling, but it's only been 4 days since Chelsea left us. Hopefully they are chasing each other over the rainbow bridge. Thanks for sharing her pictures.
Pam
Chelsea, March 31, 1998-May 28, 2009


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Scully was a beauty. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

You are soo lucky to have had Scully for that long.Why is it that the dogs that are teaching us the MOST leave too soon.


----------



## barbprzyby (May 15, 2008)

So sorry for your loss of Scully, your beautiful girl.
She had a wonderful expression. 
It's so hard to not have them to care for after 14 shared years, through the good times and bad.
Thoughts and prayers for you in this hard time of grieving.
Thank you for sharing her pictures with us, your good care of her is very evident.


----------

